# Je Taime/Cleaver build



## jjjimi84 (Jul 5, 2019)

A dual pedal that loves my blackface deluxe, great for thickening up a strat or cranking things to go all beano.



https://imgur.com/a/HAGMBtG




https://imgur.com/a/HAGMBtG


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 5, 2019)

Love the hibiscus! Nice work.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 6, 2019)

Very very nice.


----------



## Lobo da Mata (Aug 14, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> A dual pedal that loves my blackface deluxe, great for thickening up a strat or cranking things to go all beano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 14, 2019)

Yep, hand painted with acrylic paints and then clear coated with epoxy.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 14, 2019)

looks great!


----------

